# Circuito de amplificador Zebra ZAK 6750



## richard guilarte (Ene 4, 2018)

me llego al faltandole varias piezas a ambos canales. ...


----------



## guarod (Ene 4, 2018)

richard guilarte dijo:


> me llego al faltandole varias piezas a ambos canales. ...



saludos pana, describe bien que amplificador es, si es chino o que...


----------



## EFRAIN DAVID (Ago 8, 2020)

Es un placer pertenecer a esta comunidad. Saludos a todos*,* me llegó éste amplificador que viene con problemas de piezas y quisiera revisarlo completo*,* si alguien tiene el manual o plano me ayudaría mucho*,* sin mas
                              Efrain


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 8, 2020)

Podrías subir fotos del Amp y cual es la falla principal que presenta, porque resulta que esos amplificadores les colocan unos nombres  y no encuentra uno nada de nada, pero viendo su interior se da uno cuenta que son clones de otros amplificadores, algunos con otras modificaciones que hacen los chinitos de china.


----------



## moonwalker (Ago 12, 2020)

Jota Jota dijo:


> Podrías subir fotos del Amp y cual es la falla principal que presenta, porque resulta que esos amplificadores les colocan unos nombres  y no encuentra uno nada de nada, pero viendo su interior se da uno cuenta que son clones de otros amplificadores, algunos con otras modificaciones que hacen los chinitos de china.


Así mismo Jota Jota. Mayormente son amplificadores con tantos nombres de Marca variados pero que comparten circuitos iguales o muy similares entre ellos especialmente los chinos. Una foto puede ser de gran ayuda para tratar de esclarecer un poco el panorama.


----------



## EFRAIN DAVID (Sep 6, 2020)

Saludos a todos en éste foro, les comento que dicho amplificador lo tuve que entregar pues cuando lo abrí completo me di cuenta que estaba completamente roto, que tenía muchas pistas rotas y cuando llamé al dueño éste me dijo que el se lo había dado a otra persona, pero ésta se demoraba en repararlo, me disculpo por el tiempo pasado y para la próxima subo una foto sin mas.
                                                                             Efrain


----------

